# Pioneer German Shepherds???



## MOJO9913 (Nov 13, 2017)

Just curious if anyone has had any experience with this breeder?

Long Coat German Shepherds - Puppies For Sale - Breeders Of Oversized, Health Tested Dogs

I know these aren't "to the standard", but they advertise large dogs and apparently long coats as well.

1st impression for me was an outdated website and nobody will call back or respond to emails, so it may be not longer in business?

Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

You could try them on facebook but it doesn't look like they have posted since June or July of 2017.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Advertising dogs for how much they weigh as their most proud accomplishment...and the dogs look overweight in pictures. I'd pass.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Sorry, but I got a chuckle out of the website. They were saying that their "giant" German Shepherds are healthy and then use a receipt from arthritis treatment to point out how old one of their dogs is.

That is called irony. 
Sheilah


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@MOJO9913 Do you just find these breeders to try and get us all in trouble? :smile2: You know we can't say anything negative, yet you keep asking for input on breeders who are never going to pass the sniff test.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I once knew a breeder selling all brown Dalmatians without spots, long haired Dobermans, and Miniature Saint Bernards under 40 pounds. Turns out it was breeders just trying to create/sell a breed to fit everyones interests without it actually still being the breed. Not saying this is the same thing.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Remember when I posted about a breeder with a strange contract? No, it was not this one and I did not find it from this one, but this is one of the breeders that turned up in my searching. I ended up finding several with odd breeding styles. I read the website and closed it immediately. I will not say more.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

sit said:


> Sorry, but I got a chuckle out of the website. They were saying that their "giant" German Shepherds are healthy and then use a receipt from arthritis treatment to point out how old one of their dogs is.
> 
> That is called irony.
> Sheilah


First thing that I noticed as well. Got a good laugh out of it. 

I'd personally pass.


----------



## MOJO9913 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> @*MOJO9913* Do you just find these breeders to try and get us all in trouble? :smile2: You know we can't say anything negative, yet you keep asking for input on breeders who are never going to pass the sniff test.


HAHA! I don't want to get anyone in trouble, but do want to know what the experts on here thought, as I am NOT an expert. I appreciate the responses....its clear this is not the choice I'll make.


----------



## JBjunior (Feb 8, 2018)

I find it interesting they imply on their website that others are breeding "their" standard/dogs and trying to ride their coattails, and make it clear they are not affiliated with any other kennel/breeder. I think this is to influence others to think they have such a good product and/or are on the cutting edge of this new standard that everyone loves. Has anyone else came across any other breeder in the world advertising "Pioneer Shepherds" as a thing? This kennel does have another website, but it is the exact same information.

I am a little concerned when I see 14 week old puppy and 50 lbs, he is robust.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I have to admit I looked into them too when I was doing my searches over a month ago, because 1) they're only a couple hours away and 2) I previously had a slightly larger GSD at 98lbs and I thought I wanted another. Subsequently, I thought about it and decided not to go that route. I think if you're looking for larger German Shepherd *like* dogs, then maybe do a search for Shiloh Shepherds or King Shepherds. They're not GSDs, but they look like them.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Certainly not anyone that I would recommend... :-( Key words "Old Fashioned, Straight Back, Giant.... are all huge red flags. Not all their breeding stock are Officially OFA'd... several have just prelim's.


----------

